# USB SPL Meter



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for purchasing a decent USB SPL Meter that I can plug directly into a laptop so that I can record SPL readings and automatically graph using software.

Also, someone mentioned to me there is some great freeware that can be had on this site for measuring/creating graphs?

Thanks,

B


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I would get the Galaxy CM-140 direct from Cross Spectrum Labs, the Verified Plus version ($140) with frequency response calibration. Then add a $29 Behringer UCA-202 for USB capability.

Here is the link to the latest version of Room EQ Wizard (see post #6).


----------



## TheAdamBomb (Sep 18, 2013)

Not looking to dig up old topics but I'm a quite new to calibration... 

I'm interested in buying a calibrated Galaxy CM-140 but I'm curious as to how it differs from something like the UMIK-1. My goal, first and foremost, is to balance the volume levels of all my channels so that they're seamlessly integrated. After that I would like to play with frequency levels and work toward flattening out the system. With the CM-140, I'm also curious how that connects to my computer using a Behringer UCA202 USB interface? Do I have to go through the audio source before connecting?

Thanks for your help. Sorry for being so new to this.

-Adam


----------

